# King edward or amc?..



## Khadija (Dec 12, 2009)

Which one is the best.?...Amc..oR..K.E..?


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

By "AMC" u mean {Army Med. Colg} OR {Ayub Med. Colg.} OR {Allama Iqbal Med. Colg}????

K.E.M.U, tops almost every college in Pakistan, when you look at prestige. And of course the cream of the country {as they say} goes there, so it obviously has many notable aluminis.

BUT, if you look at "facilities" and stuff, like hostels, extra curriculur activities, lecture halls, and just the whole environment then K.E.M.U is {like they use to say back in New Orleans} a HOT MESS!!! It is located in the "ghetto" of Lahore. A pretty rundown area.

Nevertheless, K.E.M.U is K.E.M.U!!{I know a couple of people who would give an arm and a leg to go there}

Rest of the 3 AMC's that I mentioned above are all better than K.E.M.U 
when it comes to facilties. #happy


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

*Jones Bush*

Poor news - Syria's 'mutilation mystery' deepens...


----------



## ahsan92 (Jan 24, 2012)

Definitely K.E.M.U. ! #happy


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey! final Year KEMU student from NY here. Other than prestige there really isn't any difference between KE and AMC if in the end you want to work out of Pakistan. Facilities-wise AMC is way better but in the end as they say 'KE best hai'


----------

